# VFD setup with Mach3 and C41 PWM Board



## EddieO (Jul 6, 2014)

Ok, I am gonna admit I a bit over my head and trying to figure out stuff as I go. The projected was started to find the partner disappear on me....which has left me trying to figure out how to get this stuff working.

I have a grizzly g0602 lathe that I have done the cnc conversion on. I used the BDtools kit along with stuff from cnc4pc and automation technologies to convert to cnc. I decided to do the VFD upgrade at the same time. Unlike the guides out there for VFD conversion, I chose to copy a build I saw on another forum that used the cnc4pc c41 PWM board to control the motor.....and thats where I am stuck! A c35 board controls the entire system...

I got the VFD running as per the guides out there (they assume you will be using the front controls with an added pot to control speed)....the programming of the VFD required all of two settings to change (F04 and F05) to make it work. Once I tried to interface the C41 board, is where stuff got a bit confusing.

I got the motor to move, goes the correct direction and increases speed. However I cannot make it run the other way and it keeps showing a Yellow fault in mach3. I am guessing a setting is not correct in either mach3 or in the Teco VFD controller. I know my wiring is correct....the previous build I copied has the wiring posted, but he stopped posting before he put the VFD or Mach3 settings.

My teco settings 

F04 001
F05 002
F06 000
F11 000
F12 001
F15 017

In mach3
Step Pin 14
Dir Pin 8
Step Port 1
Dir Port 1

At this point I don't know if I have a pin wrong or something not turned on in mach3 like I should....possibly I don't have the jumpers correct on the c41 board. I dunno...a bit stumped.

Any help would be great.....I know I am in a bit over my head, but getting this thing working is the goal.

Later EddieO


----------



## JimDawson (Jul 6, 2014)

Have you tried to change the US-INT jumper position on the C41 board?  It looks like that makes a difference in the directional control.  I assume that the DIR output from Mach3 is changing state when you try to reverse direction.


----------



## EddieO (Jul 7, 2014)

After a ton of reading....the USA to INT jumper was the main issue once I fixed the few other settings. Another big one was my wiring was technically off as copying one cat5 cable to another is NOT a good idea...mine had the plugs wired different. Luckily it only mixed up the FWD/RV wires...so why everything still worked. Figuring out the output pins was the other....I am pretty sure I got the VFD settings correct...more tuning still as I have to get my RPM sensor installed.

Thanks for the help.

Later EddieO


----------

